# Cleaning the outside of an acrylic tank - how?



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

I've been reading LOTS on cleaning acrylic aquariums. Being an new acrylic owner myself, I've only recent learned how easy it is to scratch one. But I'll be more careful in the future, and the scratches aren't in bad places - and someday I can buff them out.

So I've started to use a credit card, pretty much exclusively for algae scraping in the tank. Quite a PITA, but it works great. But what I haven't been able to find - good, reliable, experienced information about how to clean the OUTSIDE of an acrylic tank.

I've read of people that use super-fine polishing compound on the outside, but that's just massive over kill. All I need to do take is remove water marks from dried water that got splashed on the sides, and fingerprints.

Is there an easy way to do this? And please don't forget, since scratches are so important to avoid, I need to know not just what solvent/cleaner to use, but what material to apply it with, and what material to dry it off with.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

I use Gel-Gloss. It's a one step cleaner and polish. It works great. It's meant for cleaning acrylic. Applied with an all-cotton cloth.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

KDahlin said:


> I use Gel-Gloss. It's a one step cleaner and polish. It works great. It's meant for cleaning acrylic. Applied with an all-cotton cloth.


Thanks. They seem to make a number of products. Are you referring to this one?


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

scolley said:


> Thanks. They seem to make a number of products. Are you referring to this one?


Yeah, that's what I use.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks! Last question...

It seems like a fairly common product, based on the number of google hits I get. Can it be procured in some run of the mill locations - like Home Depot or Sears - to avoid shipping? Or does it generally require a on-line order?


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

I see it in the hardware stores, that's where I usually get it. If you have a Tap Plastics around you they have good products for acrylic that I have used. Their cleaner is http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=112& So that's another option.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks a mil' KDahlin! The tank will look a lot better without all those darn watermarks!


----------



## JohnInFlorida (May 2, 2007)

Steve,
I'm using Novus Products. http://www.novuspolish.com/
Novus #1 for cleaning/day to day.
Novus #2 & #3 for buffing out scratches. 

I bought a used 180 gal that was in really sad shape. I completely sanded the interior with 320 then 600 then 1500 grit wet n dry paper and then finished with the Novus stuff. If you could see the before/after you'd be as impressed as I am.

I never looked locally for it, lots of online sources, this is where I got mine:

http://www.skygeek.com/novus-combo.html

P.S. The "polish mates" are a nice, disposable wiper for safely applying the Novus #1.

Keep Smilin'
John :icon_smil


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

i just use a damp cloth.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

I used to have to clean water marks off of hundreds of acrylic tanks - and I found the fastest and best way to do it! No expensive products! 

Take - 
1) Distilled water
2) A very clean acrylic scrubbie pad. 
3) A squeegee

Get the pad damp and just lightly break up the water marks, then squeegee clean and dry - You can hold a cloth along the bottom to catch the squeegee dribbles. This works especially well in petstores


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

JohnInFlorida said:


> Steve,
> I'm using Novus Products. http://www.novuspolish.com/
> Novus #1 for cleaning/day to day.
> Novus #2 & #3 for buffing out scratches.
> ...


Thanks John. That's a good price on the Novus products! Thanks for the link. I've got to get some of that for my impending scratch removal. I've kind of avoided the Novus product to date, just because I was under the impression that it was a polish, and I was looking for something simpler than polishing. But I'll definately use that link for getting me some for the scratches.



bsmith782 said:


> i just use a damp cloth.


Thanks. I've seen that recommended elsewhere, so I tried that first. Even used distilled water. But it just didn't seem to do a good job for me. Not sure why...



JenThePlantGeek said:


> I used to have to clean water marks off of hundreds of acrylic tanks - and I found the fastest and best way to do it! No expensive products!
> 
> Take -
> 1) Distilled water
> ...


Now that seems like a good idea! I think the squeegee is what was missing from the my prior "just water" attempts. Sounds like a good technicue. Thanks Jen!


But before I saw these responses I had already gotten my hands on some "GEL-GLOSS" Fiberglass, Marble, & Acrylic One-Step Cleaner & Polish (what a long name!) and MAN! That stuff works great! Really!

It took about 2 minutes to cover the front of my 180, rubbing it in with a soft cotton cloth (actually cotton "rag" used for staining). Then about a minute to let it dry, and maybe 30 seconds to buff it off with a dry soft cotton cloth. And WOW! The tank looks better than it's ever looked!

So I'm sure I'll try the water and squeegee to see if it takes less time. And I'm definitely getting the Novus for scratches, so I'll try that too. But as for results, I cannot imagine that anything could work better than this stuff - as well certainly - but this acrylic looks pristine. Better than brand new!

After I try the other stuff - for comparison sake - I'll let you guys know what I find. Thanks for the help! :icon_wink


----------

